# Tile Talk: Alternative Tiling



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Chris that is some beautiful work!


----------



## pfrey71 (Oct 21, 2009)

ChrWright said:


> The waterproofing for that tub is Laticrete 9235.
> 
> I promised myself "never again" after building that soak tub. It took 2 tries before it would hold water and at the time there wasn't a drain assembly that was setup for that application. I had to adapt a vinyl clamping drain to accommodate a lift-and-turn. I believe Schluter now makes something that would have worked here.
> 
> I'm not sure how you'd do one in Durock unless all of your corners were square. In this case the base was wood frame, wrapped in bending ply. We then did metal lathe and mud followed by the membrane.


Oh God- two tries! Did all of the materials in try #1 go to waste? That's some EXPENSIVE tile. I think I'd just have a big bottle of vodka and a good cry. What did you differently in try #2 that you didn't do in try #1? I'd like to learn from your mistakes.


----------

